# TX rate lower than RX



## libro22 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm quite confused with this one, my outbound speed is lower than my inbound:
 

From iftop:


TX: 24.2Kb  15.3Kb  12.6Kb
RX: 24.7Mb  23.9Mb  23.2Mb
TOTAL: 24.7Mb  23.9Mb  23.2Mb
This is a dedi server running cPanel, bandwidth ratelimited to 25Mbps.

I'm quite lost on how to proceed with this, I'm sorry. Where to check now? Can this be a network mis-configuration on the DC's end?

A little help would be appreciated.


----------



## SentinelTower (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi,

iftop show bandwidth usage (as htop does for the CPU). Are you sending any data while running iftop or only downloading ?


----------



## libro22 (Dec 18, 2014)

SentinelTower said:


> Hi,
> 
> iftop show bandwidth usage (as htop does for the CPU). Are you sending any data while running iftop or only downloading ?


There are a lot of active websites in it, so yes, the traffic is very much flowing.


----------



## SentinelTower (Dec 18, 2014)

Is it the right network interface?

Have you try downloading a big file from your server while doing this test?

Do your websites "feel" slow ?

Maybe something is downloading data on your server and "eat" all the bandwidth available: do you run backup scripts or file sharing clients while running the test ?


----------

